# Cherry shrimp paralised (temp)



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I found a cherry shrimp on its side tis morning, I thougth it was dead, but when I looked closer, I could see gill movement, or what I think is gills. I wouldn't know for sure, but it was alive. I took out the guppy breeder trap thing and put the shrimp in it and with some moss. Isolate it from the group to see if it recovers. 

Spent all day in there and the past 30 minutes it has finally got to its feet. 

What could the shrimp have endured to have gone into this 'stasis."


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

It could be a number of different things and sometimes it just old age. Have you checked your nitrates? Copper free food?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

copper free food, I'll check the nitrates.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Personally it sounds like the 'old age death dance'.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think this one is fairly young.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There are so many factors sometimes its hard to say with shrimp. I've only seen my older population that I house seperately do this, then again my juvie tanks are crawling with assassin snails so not too much sticks around in there for very long if they pass.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like death throes to me. I had a whole batch of CRS do that to me. 

I don't think dead last long in my tanks either - they get eaten right away by who ever chances upon the carcass first.


----------

